

Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos' Annual Shareholder Letter - applecore
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1018724/000119312514137753/d702518dex991.htm

======
mkempe
So many interesting tidbits. Bezos seems to have built a company that's
constantly tinkering, experimenting, and improving.

e.g. under "Fulfillment Innovation": Our operations team is extraordinary –
methodical and ingenious. Through our Kaizen program, named for the Japanese
term “change for the better,” employees work in small teams to streamline
processes and reduce defects and waste. ... In 2013, more than 4,700
associates participated in 1,100 Kaizens.

